# Deja vu



## Metryq (Jan 16, 2012)

In October of 1951 a symposium was held to discuss the future of manned spaceflight. The symposium inspired a series of articles in _Collier's_ magazine, which were later expanded and collected into a series of books. I was flipping through the 1953 _Man On The Moon_ when one of the Bonestell paintings caught my eye:





Spacesuited men in the foreground running research gear, while on the plain below a rocket takes off. I wonder if this inspired one of Robert McCall's _2001: A Space Odyssey_ poster paintings over a decade later:




That's not the only time I've told myself, I've seen/heard that before. The famous "where no man has gone before" mission statement of _Star Trek_ *came from a 1958 publication.*

In George Pal's 1950 _Destination Moon_, Prof. Cargraves steps onto the lunar surface and claims the Moon "on behalf of, and for the benefit of all Mankind." I wonder if President Kennedy's speech writers knew of the movie when writing the famous Rice University "space speech"? (A plaque on the Apollo 11 LM included the sentence "We Came in Peace For All Mankind.")


----------

